# Plant ID suggestion please! (this one will be interesting)



## Bjorn (Jun 8, 2015)

I know what its supposed to be, but is it? and what do you think it will be?:evil: And I do not know what it will turn out to be, only what it was bought as. Will most probably turn out to be something else, pictures of this variety has been scarce.
Hint, a variety that I do not think that anyone has shown on this forum before (except as publication):drool:
Excuse the crappy photos.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 8, 2015)

I thought we were looking at a cattleya for a minute.


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 8, 2015)

With sunburn? Well, thats a part of the quest, pictures that gets crappier and crappier!:rollhappy:


----------



## naoki (Jun 8, 2015)

P. robinsonianum? Just a wild guess from the hint.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 8, 2015)

Sangii (I guess you mean sangii var. ayubianum)...


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 8, 2015)

Paphio.......shhhhhh!
gonna get interesting to see.....one of these days -soon hopefully, the last one blasted.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 8, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> I thought we were looking at a cattleya for a minute.



That's what I thought we were looking at. A Catt, who knows?  Keep us posted.


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 8, 2015)

This is exciting! However there is a chance it may be something else. As a matter of fact the chance is quite significant. Nevertheless, lets see what it is and take a correct labelling as a bonus!:clap:


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 9, 2015)

Can you tell me(us) about this plant?


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 9, 2015)

Istvan, some years ago I bought two sangii and two sangii var ayubianum from Elsner. At a reasonable price actually. None ever flowered, there was an attempt a year ago or so by the other sangii ayubianum, but it blasted and went downhill. It seems to become ok now. This one just continued growing and finally came with a bud. Simultaneous it has two shoots so this time I am pretty certain it will not blast. My biggest worry now is that it turns out to be something else, a superbiens or curtisii or something like that. A regular sangii would be ok as well but of course ayubilanum would be preferable. I see tey are available from Popow these days at 99 euro, if it is the real McCoy.....the sheer lack of pictures of the variety makes you wonder whether its a real variety or just a hoax. Now, the moment of truth is approaching, I would guess, within a week?


----------



## eggshells (Jun 9, 2015)

Bjorn said:


> Istvan, some years ago I bought two sangii and two sangii var ayubianum from Elsner. At a reasonable price actually. None ever flowered, there was an attempt a year ago or so by the other sangii ayubianum, but it blasted and went downhill. It seems to become ok now. This one just continued growing and finally came with a bud. Simultaneous it has two shoots so this time I am pretty certain it will not blast. My biggest worry now is that it turns out to be something else, a superbiens or curtisii or something like that. A regular sangii would be ok as well but of course ayubilanum would be preferable. I see tey are available from Popow these days at 99 euro, if it is the real McCoy.....the sheer lack of pictures of the variety makes you wonder whether its a real variety or just a hoax. Now, the moment of truth is approaching, I would guess, within a week?



My curtisii is in bud now but I refuse to post bud photos. I can email it to you if you want comparison.


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 9, 2015)

It would be nice if it turns to be real ayubi. Elsner's plants are mostly identical. I met only one fake plant from her, one of my cattl. moorenae turned to be a rex. I was not too disappointed!


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 9, 2015)

eggshells said:


> My curtisii is in bud now but I refuse to post bud photos. I can email it to you if you want comparison.



No, I have a superbiens in bud and it seems too similar. Leaves are perhaps a bit different, but we'll see in some days.


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 9, 2015)

dodidoki said:


> It would be nice if it turns to be real ayubi. Elsner's plants are mostly identical. I met only one fake plant from her, one of my cattl. moorenae turned to be a rex. I was not too disappointed!



That is of course a welcome misidentification. was never too good with rex, one of the finest C in my opinion.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2015)

Leaves look like superbiens or curtisii.


----------



## abax (Jun 10, 2015)

waiting...waiting...waiting...


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 12, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Leaves look like superbiens or curtisii.



And that is why I am worried. But they look a bit narrower than my superbiens soooo. It has not yet revealed its Identity.:sob: but one of these days.....


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 12, 2015)

abax said:


> waiting...waiting...waiting...



Patience is the number one virtue in orchid growing


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 20, 2015)

Dot, youre right, it is a superbiens or curtisii, I will post a picture later for proper identification. Never understood the difference between those two:rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 20, 2015)

Bjorn said:


> Dot, youre right, it is a superbiens or curtisii, I will post a picture later for proper identification. Never understood the difference between those two:rollhappy:



I'm with you on that one!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 22, 2015)

Bummer to hear that.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2015)

Bjorn said:


> Dot, youre right, it is a superbiens or curtisii, I will post a picture later for proper identification. Never understood the difference between those two:rollhappy:



How do you not see the difference; superbiens has totally different foliage! 
Unfortunately, similar to your plant, but thicker. Good luck.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2015)

NYEric said:


> How do you not see the difference; superbiens has totally different foliage!
> Unfortunately, similar to your plant, but thicker. Good luck.



Show me! Please.


----------



## Justin (Jun 23, 2015)

yes eric can you explain? internet research has only left me more confused on what if.any difference.there is.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2015)

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37788&highlight=superbiens
There are superbiens. Notice the green leaf color. and the regular spacing of the spots on the leaves. 

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32962&highlight=superbiens
This is also sold as superbiens. I believe it is a hybrid (maybe with lawrenceanum). 


http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35956&highlight=superbiens
This is what's commonly known as superbiens v. curtsii. notice the pale bluish-green color of the leaves and the pattern of the lines and the pacing of the markings on the leaves some close together then a good amount of space between the next group. 
Unfortunately, these are not the plants officially described as superbiens v. curtsii. THis was shown in a previous thread somewhere here.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 23, 2015)

Omitting the middle example, I can see lines in both of the other examples. Any differences between the two can be attributed to quality differences in the photos.
I don't see a difference.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 24, 2015)

OK. BTW, the one you posted is v. curtsii.


----------



## Justin (Jun 24, 2015)

but mine and dot's are the same cross.

i feel what is in cultivation can not be clearly validated. unless we get.some.collected samples.from a wild.colony of.superbiens (if such a thing.exists).there will never be certainty.


----------



## Justin (Jun 24, 2015)

bjorn did you ever post.pic.of.the open flower?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 24, 2015)

NYEric said:


> OK. BTW, the one you posted is v. curtsii.


I wish I could be so sure.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 26, 2015)

Justin said:


> but mine and dot's are the same cross.
> 
> i feel what is in cultivation can not be clearly validated. unless we get.some.collected samples.from a wild.colony of.superbiens (if such a thing.exists).there will never be certainty.



I feel the same way.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 26, 2015)

Bjorn said:


> Dot, youre right, it is a superbiens or curtisii, I will post a picture later for proper identification. Never understood the difference between those two:rollhappy:



Same here! probably never will.


----------



## Bjorn (Jul 6, 2015)

As promised. So which is it?:evil:



image upload
from side:



image hosting without registration


----------



## Justin (Jul 6, 2015)

it's the closest i've seen so far!


----------



## eggshells (Jul 6, 2015)

That's the real superbiens. The rediscovered one and the one on the original drawings and description. Congrats.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 6, 2015)

Me likey!!


----------



## Bjorn (Jul 6, 2015)

So...self it?


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 6, 2015)

I agree with Eggy. That the real McCoy


----------

